# Tool or Manson?



## Hanzo (Feb 16, 2009)

Both talented in their own ways, who'd you choose?


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

Tool is okay but manson just blows.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

I respect Tool as musicians but I don't think they use it to their advantage as much as they could

I like Maynard's voice, but their songs are not as deep as people make them out to be, though they are a lot deeper than most alternative/progressive rock/metal bands


----------



## Midi Bear (Feb 16, 2009)

Tool. I love some Manson too, but I'll take Carey's powerful polyrhythms, Justin's audible bass, Maynard's haunting voice, and Adam's eerie riffs over Manson's anti-everything standpoint, 4:4 time sigs etc.
What I really love about Tool is that everybody in the band realizes that they're just one fourth of one project. Maynard knows he is not the band, the (rare) guitar solos aren't designed to show off, the bassist can actually be heard and is important in the band, and Carey's drums aren't trying to drown everything out. They're just - awesome.


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 16, 2009)

How about neither!

...Although Tool ain't bad, I guess. Not enough for me to vote for it though.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 16, 2009)

Tool is overrated, and Manson really should've stopped years ago. His 2000 album was decent, the 2003 album was okay, but he's really beating a dead horse. He's stated his point long ago, now he's just kinda being annoying.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 16, 2009)

Tool. They're at least slightly respectable, unlike Manson :V


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 16, 2009)

I've really been meaning to listen to more Tool - I've always liked what little I've heard of them and several close friends have told me I'd _love_ their music. As for Marilyn Manson, shit, I doubt _anyone_ sees what I see in this video due to not watching it while high as a kite and thinking about a story heavily inspired by religion. But stuff like Sweet Dreams and Coma White are classic.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 16, 2009)

Midi Bear said:


> Tool. I love some Manson too, but I'll take Carey's powerful polyrhythms, Justin's audible bass, Maynard's haunting voice, and Adam's eerie riffs over Manson's anti-everything standpoint, 4:4 time sigs etc.
> What I really love about Tool is that everybody in the band realizes that they're just one fourth of one project. Maynard knows he is not the band, the (rare) guitar solos aren't designed to show off, the bassist can actually be heard and is important in the band, and Carey's drums aren't trying to drown everything out. They're just - awesome.



This.  Their each a part of a whole, and they know it.  That's rare in a band.

Maynard didn't even create Tool...he's just the lead singer.  And there is so much mythology to Tool itself that no one knows for sure what is truth and what is fabrication.   Then you have Maynard's side projects:  A Perfect Circle, and Puscifer...different aspects of his psyche.   As for the other members, Adam Jones did the stop-motion work for some of their vids like Schism and Stinkfist, as well as doing the special effects and set design for films like Terminater 2, Jurrasic Park, and Dances with Wolves.  Their drummer, Danny Carrey, studies magic and uses sacred geometry in his drumming, of all things.

(from wikipedia) _Carey has laid claim to various drumming techniques that use sacred geometric figures such as the unicursal hexagram. The final product is very recognizable, fluent drumming, although to him it is much more: the official Tool website claims that Danny uses drumming as a ritual similar to occult rituals, with purposes varying from spiritual exploration to "a gateway [which] summoned a daemon he has containedâ€¦that has been delivering short parables similar to passages within __The Book of Lies."[1]_ Another geometric reference from the website was the inclusion of _Nothing in This Book is Trueâ€¦ by Bob Frissell on the band's recommended reading list, a book that deals with sacred geometry and the evolution of human consciousness.

_But then again, this is Tool, so you don't know what's true or not.

The point is...Manson could NEVER be this complex.  Ever.  Not with his sound, not with his lyrics...not by a long shot.  Just compare 'Dope Show' to '46 & 2' and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 16, 2009)

They're all shallow pretentious wankers, but Manson made a few songs I don't hate back in the day, a feat tool has never managed.


----------



## Masakuni (Feb 16, 2009)

Never could get into Tool for some reason.

I'll admit that I did like Manson's earlier stuff, though.


----------



## Aden (Feb 16, 2009)

Used to be a huge fan of Tool. I'm not as dedicated today, but I still think they're good. We'll see what the next album brings.

\They're writing, I'm hoping for a 2010 release.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 16, 2009)

Srsly, only flaming jackasses listen to Manson.
I suspect the same goes for Tool...


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 16, 2009)

Where's the "Overrated" or "They suck" option, OP?


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 16, 2009)

Holy crap am I tired of hearing people rave about Tool. It defies imagination how people can like that droning boring shit.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> Holy crap am I tired of hearing people rave about Tool. It defies imagination how people can like that droning boring shit.



See: Grateful Dead, Phish, Widespread Panic


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 16, 2009)

Tool.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 16, 2009)

Tool is for tools.

Manson?  More like Hanson, oh.

SOMEBODY STOP ME~


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

Hanson is a good band


I'd like to MMMPOP their cherries sometime


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 16, 2009)

Tool. Manson has some good stuff, but it's afloat in a sea of shit.


----------



## Hanzo (Feb 17, 2009)

wow...what the hell did I create? since when did you all become roger fuckin ebert? ll


----------



## pheonix (Feb 17, 2009)

Hanzo said:


> wow...what the hell did I create? since when did you all become roger fuckin ebert? ll



You created a thread for people to shit on the lesser of the 2. Shouldn't ask for peoples opinions if you don't like the outcome, it was bound to happen.


----------



## Hanzo (Feb 17, 2009)

pheonix said:


> You created a thread for people to shit on the lesser of the 2. Shouldn't ask for peoples opinions if you don't like the outcome, it was bound to happen.



oh i aint offended or anything, just surprised


----------



## Aden (Feb 17, 2009)

Hanzo said:


> oh i aint offended or anything, just surprised



Really?


----------



## Jelly (Feb 17, 2009)

I chose Tool/Maynard James Keenan.

However, the last decent Tool album was Lateralus (and everything before this, I really do consider good work), the only decent APC album was Mer de Noms, and everything by Puscifer is utterly terrible.

Maynard has a profoundly better voice than Manson.
And Danny Carey, Justin Chancellor, and Adam Jones are all very talented musicians. They just took a turn for the worst when they made it personal (plus I'm pretty sure they were all busy with their own things).

[Also, I've never seen Manson live, but Tool puts on some of the most intricate concerts I've seen - with improvisation and variation on all of their songs, and once Osseus Labrynt joined them.]


----------

